# Small Amp for PC?



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Im looking at options for a small amp that I can run off my desktop PC, something like a Wadia 151. Any ideas on what to look at that are cheaper alternatives to the Wadia?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Topping TP60 Tripath TA2022 50WPC (80WPC 4 Ohm) Amplifier

From Parts Express. I use on to power my Parts Express TriTrix Towers that I use for my PC.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out. I've been looking at the little Tube amps with USB input as well.
They look interesting, any opinions on those like the Fatman?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

If I were you I would look into an old school Soundstream D100 or D60. They are super small and super clean.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm... USB tube amp... I'm listening.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

chithead said:


> Hmmm... USB tube amp... I'm listening.


Yes, theres a few out there, the Fat Man, Neuhaus Labs. Right now I'm looking at the Peachtree Audio Decco w/ Dac. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I use an Audio Art 4 channel with built in crossover and a small 25amp power supply. I use a CAI passive pre for volume control and a Music Streamer II usb DAC. Its a bit unorthodox but sounds fantastic! I built some mini monitors using 3" Tang Band bamboo wide rangers and a sub with a 6.5" Tang Band neo sub. I screwed the amp to the sub enclosure and set the power supply on top with the DAC. The passive pre, with its ALPS volume knob sits, on top of my desk. Wallah!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Got a Peachtree Audio Decco2, will post impressions once I audition it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh really... yes I would definitely like to hear your thoughs on it.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ordered it direct from them yesterday, and it arrived today! Peachtree ships fast!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Me too! Curious to hear your thoughts. Seen it at Crutchfield. Looks like nice equipment. Little Pricey!


----------

